# Video: Amy MacDonald Performs "This Pretty Face" at Audi's Geneva Press Conference



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you didn't catch it, Scottish singer * Amy MacDonald * played the Audi press conference at Geneva last week. As we prep for our show wrapup that'll run later today, we've stumbled across video of the singer performing her single "This Pretty Face" on the Audi stand. The song's a good one though good luck getting ahold of it if you're a Yank. We've checked iTunes and Amazon and neither have it for download though iTunes UK does and an import version of the album it is on is available on CD at Amazon. If you wish to download, you may have to ask a British buddy to get it for you or perhaps there are more nefarious download scenarios of which we're not schooled. Either way, watch the live performance below.


----------

